

Google generates as much revenue as all US newspapers combined - iamchmod
http://www.businessinsider.com/future-of-digital-slides-2012-11#-31

======
vaxdigitalnh
... but fails to generate as much quality journalism as even one US newspaper.

Define quality journalism however you wish, but please consult a definition of
journalism, e.g. how to write, edit and report news.

The point is, as with so many things they offer, not just news, Google is
nothing but a middleman. They are not going to be the ones to keep e.g. decent
long form journalism alive.

How that situation - a monoplistic middleman for news - bodes for our long
term future is some interesting food for thought.

